# Daytime Instrument Cluster at Night



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f01driver said:


> I totally forget you can adjust the brightness for the nav screen duh.
> 
> JEG23, any updates on the gray extended panel? I believe you mentioned updating some files?


I think you need only this as he wrote:

KOMBI-->3000 Anzeige_Konfiguration-->HINTERGRUND_FARBE_TAG-->Grau or Orange


----------



## f01driver (Jun 23, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I think you need only this as he wrote:
> 
> KOMBI-->3000 Anzeige_Konfiguration-->HINTERGRUND_FARBE_TAG-->Grau or Orange


Couldn't find that entry and I did a search and only reference to "orange" in KOMBI was exactly what zms found which was "CC_TEXT_FARBE".


----------



## ilhan1103 (Dec 9, 2012)

FYI 
I did this in my f30 tonight and can confirm it works. But it keeps the navi screen at daymode as well. Will see tomorrow if it bothers me enough to the point of changing it back.


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

ilhan1103 said:


> FYI
> I did this in my f30 tonight and can confirm it works. But it keeps the navi screen at daymode as well. Will see tomorrow if it bothers me enough to the point of changing it back.


That is the case as I mentioned above. You can set your Nav to night time mode via the CIC menus.

JEG23


----------



## ilhan1103 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm a lazy bastard and setting it via iDrive is too much work 

Just wanted to inform you of the behaviour on f30 thats all


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

the text display color works but the tacho backlight remains orange


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

tankren said:


> the text display color works but the tacho backlight remains orange


Not quite sure what you mean. At least in the F10, F01 and the F30 it works.

JEG23


----------



## marsb007 (Nov 22, 2012)

Ok, so let me get this straight..

We can get the display to stay in day mode (white) but as a result, you lose the auto toggle of the iDrive screen between day/night. 

Is there a way to toggle the iDrive screen between night/day mode via button assigned to presets 1-8? (sorry, my car is still in the middle of the ocean so I can't test...)


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

marsb007 said:


> Ok, so let me get this straight..
> 
> We can get the display to stay in day mode (white) but as a result, you lose the auto toggle of the iDrive screen between day/night.
> 
> Is there a way to toggle the iDrive screen between night/day mode via button assigned to presets 1-8? (sorry, my car is still in the middle of the ocean so I can't test...)


The toggle does not change the iDrive from day to night mode, it just changes its brightness when the car is in night mode. You do loose that, but you can still adjust the brightness via the iDrive itself. As far as I am concerned, a minor inconvenience in exchange of getting rid of the ugly orange night mode in the cluster.

JEG23


----------



## ilhan1103 (Dec 9, 2012)

I think I might have some insight into what the problem is.

You Jeg23 (and possibly all f10s?) have the extended instrument cluster. 
If you don't have that one, only the little bc part showing date/cons. etc will move from white to orange at night. The backlight of the gauges (ie tacho) will always be orange.

As for the 'iDrive nightmode' marsb007 probably means the navigation day/night switch.
As memory serves, I think you can assign a preset button to this. Alternatively, leave it in daymode it doesn't bother me that much personally.


----------



## marsb007 (Nov 22, 2012)

ilhan1103 said:


> As for the 'iDrive nightmode' marsb007 probably means the navigation day/night switch.


That's exactly what I meant... I guess I'll wait until I get my car. Seems I had the wrong ship, but when I touched base with my CA, he gave me all relevant info (I'm on KLine and not WW).


----------



## ilhan1103 (Dec 9, 2012)

Btw I tried this for you and both the modes (day/night) as well as the menu where to change them can be assigned to a button.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@JEG23 - While you were testing this, did you come across the opposite whereas the Night Mode is always on? Maybe Werte=00?


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> @JEG23 - While you were testing this, did you come across the opposite whereas the Night Mode is always on? Maybe Werte=00?


Shawn,

I did:

KOMBI->3007 KI_Dimmung, 24->DIM_NACHT_AUS->werte=FF

Orange all the time.

JEG23


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JEG23 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I did:
> 
> ...


Thanks!

So I wonder which one wins if both DIM_NACHT_AUS and DIM_NACHT_EIN are set to Werte=FF. :dunno:


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So I wonder which one wins if both DIM_NACHT_AUS and DIM_NACHT_EIN are set to Werte=FF. :dunno:


It probably will flash a message urging you stop messing with it


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JEG23 said:


> It probably will flash a message urging you stop messing with it


...or maybe some new weird color...


----------



## ilhan1103 (Dec 9, 2012)

It will activate the secret disco lights for sure.


----------



## al7oot (Mar 1, 2010)

JEG23 said:


> I am sure this is not for everyone, but I personally like the bright daytime instrument display a lot better than the nighttime orange display. To me it is sharper looking and easier to read, with more contrast.
> 
> You can easily change a simple code so that it remains in daytime mode all the time:
> 
> ...


Hi.. I'm a new owner for F01 and can any one help me where and how I can use this code ?


----------



## ilhan1103 (Dec 9, 2012)

al7oot said:


> Hi.. I'm a new owner for F01 and can any one help me where and how I can use this code ?


Do you mean you can't find it in the ecu?

Or possibly you don't yet know about Esys and coding, in that case you will find this thread interesting:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=631884


----------



## al7oot (Mar 1, 2010)

ilhan1103 said:


> Do you mean you can't find it in the ecu?
> 
> Or possibly you don't yet know about Esys and coding, in that case you will find this thread interesting:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=631884


Thanks man appreciate your help :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

al7oot said:


> Thanks man appreciate your help :thumbup:


Here too:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=654990


----------



## Alan L. (Apr 20, 2012)

Is this still working for everyone for the F10? Someone posted that after changing this it reverted back to amber after 10mins.

Alan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alan L. said:


> Is this still working for everyone for the F10? Someone posted that after changing this it reverted back to amber after 10mins.
> 
> Alan


What was originally posted in the other thread was using an entirely different HUD FDL Code, not these KOMBI FDL codes.


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

Shawn, do these codes still work with the 6WB cluster?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andreo said:


> Shawn, do these codes still work with the 6WB cluster?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Sorry, I do not. I haven't bothered testing it as I am fond of 6WB the way it is.


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry, I do not. I haven't bothered testing it as I am fond of 6WB the way it is.


Ok noted. Thanks.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

andreo said:


> Ok noted. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


If somebody sends me a 6WB I am willing to test it extensively 

JEG23


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

JEG23 said:


> If somebody sends me a 6WB I am willing to test it extensively
> 
> JEG23


Lol. Very tempting. 

Your NV background pedestrian detection codes worked flawlessly btw. Excellent write-up. Will try to post a video of the results soon. People here need to know how good a job you and others have done for cars with NV, which until this point has remained turned off most of the time for my case.

Thanks a bunch. :thumbsup:

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## TurboBusa (Jan 2, 2012)

If coded correctly will this daytime instrument cluster work on the E70 (X5)?


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

andreo said:


> Lol. Very tempting.
> 
> Your NV background pedestrian detection codes worked flawlessly btw. Excellent write-up. Will try to post a video of the results soon. People here need to know how good a job you and others have done for cars with NV, which until this point has remained turned off most of the time for my case.
> 
> ...


andreo,

I am glad that the night vision change is working for you. Otherwise I think NV is pretty useless. Poor djsaad1 should get all the credit. I was experimenting with his car remotely since this change did not work well for my car.

JEG23


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

TurboBusa said:


> If coded correctly will this daytime instrument cluster work on the E70 (X5)?


TurboBusa,

I am afraid I do not know the answer to this one. I know next to nothing about coding for the E platform.

Did you search for "DIM_NACHT" in the KOMBI or the FRM ECUs?

JEG23


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

JEG23 said:


> andreo,
> 
> I am glad that the night vision change is working for you. Otherwise I think NV is pretty useless. Poor djsaad1 should get all the credit. I was experimenting with his car remotely since this change did not work well for my car.
> 
> JEG23


It was djsaad1 who brought the NV codes to my attention and your work on it. You both deserve full credit. I would not have taken the initiative to code had it not been your inspiring work on NV. Kudos to you both and the rest of the contributors in the coding community.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## TurboBusa (Jan 2, 2012)

JEG23 said:


> TurboBusa,
> 
> Did you search for "DIM_NACHT" in the KOMBI or the FRM ECUs?
> 
> JEG23


Ok... thanks.

I didn't search because I don't know how to code. I'm having triple code for me. was just wondering about this because I like it


----------



## comand (Oct 23, 2012)

Coding the white colour only works with the 6WA, not with the standard instrument panel - does it?

Thanks


----------



## Mr. Grumpy (Aug 9, 2011)

I wonder if I could do this on a regular kombi. I would like for the cluster to be lit all the time since I drive trough a tunnel on my daily commute and at times I had to turn my lights on just to see my current speed.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## admirk (Mar 8, 2013)

I wasn't able to get this to work on my F30 either. These are my stock values. Whenever I change the werte to FF, the option above it changes to unknown. Any ideas ? 2013 F30. Thanks !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

admirk said:


> I wasn't able to get this to work on my F30 either. These are my stock values. Whenever I change the werte to FF, the option above it changes to unknown. Any ideas ? 2013 F30. Thanks !


It is normal for the Dropdown FDL to change to Unknown when the Werte Value is manually changed.


----------



## admirk (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh okay - for some reason my default values are different than what's in the first post. Can't get this to work...the orange is really bugging me now that I know it can be switched to the white.


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

admirk said:


> Oh okay - for some reason my default values are different than what's in the first post. Can't get this to work...the orange is really bugging me now that I know it can be switched to the white.


Do you get white back lighting in your instrument cluster during the day? At least in the F30s I have driven I have never seen this.

JEG23


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

ruben_17non said:


> just remplace sensor by fixed resistor 15k-20kohm
> you can try any different values. it can more or less bright, the unique problem of resistor, is same power for day and night.


Thanks.. but how i connect resistor?? The sensor has 3 pin.. i connect how? Thanks

Inviato dal mio SM-G930F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Naskito (Jun 3, 2018)

Y try in f30 is build 09-01-2017 but worked only in the day not change to orange but the nigth change all orange....
Any can help?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MeMpHiSj (Jun 27, 2014)

same problem on F16 2015 year make... dim_nacht_ein werte=FF dont work


----------



## Kissius (Nov 30, 2016)

*Help!*

Hello everyone,

I coded something wrong on my BMW X3, F25. Tried to do day/night white instrument cluster, but now my instrument cluster is only red on day and night.
I don't know where to search problems, anybody can help me?


----------



## jellis38 (Sep 15, 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I am made up, This worked perfectly, It was the main thing that put me off in my car, Loving the changes



JEG23 said:


> I am sure this is not for everyone, but I personally like the bright daytime instrument display a lot better than the nighttime orange display. To me it is sharper looking and easier to read, with more contrast.
> 
> You can easily change a simple code so that it remains in daytime mode all the time:
> 
> ...


----------



## akz_g (Mar 6, 2015)

Is this possible to do the other way round? I would like the night time cluster display all the time? want to do on my '18 F22


----------



## Naskito (Jun 3, 2018)

Naskito said:


> Y try in f30 is build 09-01-2017 but worked only in the day not change to orange but the nigth change all orange....
> Any can help?
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


In the f30 lci, 
The orange is due to the LED, to change the color you need to change the panel LED ...
At night, the white color is strong for the eyes.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Bob27 (Dec 3, 2018)

Hey there fellas , is it possible to code this through bimmercode ? i already found everything described on how to change it but im a little scared doing it , i found the DIM_NACHT_EIN parameter and in bimmer code its either Aktiv Or Nicht_Aktiv , and there are the custom values , should i change it through there ? please somebody end my pain so i can have a white cluster ***x1f61b;


----------



## rychu9191 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi
I have lci f10 with ambient. I need change automatic Orange/Gray instrument cluster with changing ambient light, can i coding this?


----------



## troublemaker20 (Feb 7, 2020)

Hi ***x1f600; I have Bimmercode too. I followed all the steps, but I failed. Color changes back after encoding. Any idea?


----------



## rsconcia (Oct 27, 2020)

JEG23 said:


> I am sure this is not for everyone, but I personally like the bright daytime instrument display a lot better than the nighttime orange display. To me it is sharper looking and easier to read, with more contrast.
> 
> You can easily change a simple code so that it remains in daytime mode all the time:
> 
> ...


I've tried this but the only difference I noticed was when the engine was off and ignition on it turned to nighttime mode for some reason


----------



## OnlyGerman (Oct 16, 2011)

In regard to changing the lines on the bottom, (gray or red) it can be done via bimmercode referencing the code listed post #1.


----------



## Nomiee (Jan 20, 2021)

JEG23 said:


> I am sure this is not for everyone, but I personally like the bright daytime instrument display a lot better than the nighttime orange display. To me it is sharper looking and easier to read, with more contrast.
> 
> You can easily change a simple code so that it remains in daytime mode all the time:
> 
> ...


I tried that but it stays the same for me. 
I have 2014 bmw 520d lci


----------



## RAED44 (Feb 9, 2021)

ruben_17non said:


> you can code RLS by sensor for day/night mode. But originally only use tacho sensor for kombi and NAV.
> 
> I try only remplace photosensor by fixed resistance and work now. Allways white
> View attachment 535339
> ...


How can i do that ? my car is F02 

Thank you


----------



## RAED44 (Feb 9, 2021)

JEG23 said:


> I am sure this is not for everyone, but I personally like the bright daytime instrument display a lot better than the nighttime orange display. To me it is sharper looking and easier to read, with more contrast.
> 
> You can easily change a simple code so that it remains in daytime mode all the time:
> 
> ...


----------



## RAED44 (Feb 9, 2021)

JEG23 said:


> I am sure this is not for everyone, but I personally like the bright daytime instrument display a lot better than the nighttime orange display. To me it is sharper looking and easier to read, with more contrast.
> 
> You can easily change a simple code so that it remains in daytime mode all the time:
> 
> ...


How can i do that ? my car is F02

Thank you


----------



## Eddie cruzio (Apr 1, 2021)

JEG23 said:


> I am sure this is not for everyone, but I personally like the bright daytime instrument display a lot better than the nighttime orange display. To me it is sharper looking and easier to read, with more contrast.
> 
> You can easily change a simple code so that it remains in daytime mode all the time:
> 
> ...


Can this work in my car? 2011 bmw 535i thanks


----------



## ze andrade (Oct 14, 2021)

JEG23 said:


> I am sure this is not for everyone, but I personally like the bright daytime instrument display a lot better than the nighttime orange display. To me it is sharper looking and easier to read, with more contrast.
> 
> You can easily change a simple code so that it remains in daytime mode all the time:
> 
> ...


hello, i have a bmw 320d (F30) from the year 2017.
I tried to make the quadrant daytime running lights permanent.
so I went to the program and put this:
KOMBI-->3007 KI_Dimmung, 24-->DIM_NACHT_EIN-->Werte=FF
and when I set it to read the encoding was exactly the same as the source
someone can help me?


----------



## ze andrade (Oct 14, 2021)

hello, i have a bmw 320d (F30) from the year 2017.
I tried to make the quadrant daytime running lights permanent.
so I went to the program and put this:
KOMBI-->3007 KI_Dimmung, 24-->DIM_NACHT_EIN-->Werte=FF
and when I set it to read the encoding was exactly the same as the source
someone can help me?


----------



## Bolosman (Apr 5, 2017)

Tried this today on my F01 but clicked 'code' instead of FDL code.

Back to stock and now have to re-do all of my previous changes 😖


----------



## rackey.singh (6 mo ago)

I tried this today using BimmerCode changed the value to FF but it did not work, only difference is when the car is off the display is orange now not blank. I have a 2014 F11. Any idea what may be the issue


----------



## Ababians (Feb 18, 2016)

hi all!! 

I have a problem that drives me crazy in my bmw i3. When it is daytime the idrive screen starts flashing. When I cover the light sensor on the kombi, the kombi and the idrive screen go dark. I've changed the kombi part and it keeps crashing, I've tried coding but I can't figure it out. Can someone help me. Very thankful.


----------

